# Beach Trip Cut Short



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We decided to go to the beach Friday afternoon and return Monday morning well, that plan changed fast. We had the WORST storm ever my daughters and friends were terrified! I was scared because it seemed like there was no where to take shelter too many windows. Our outside furniture blew off the deck along with the umbrella, DH retrieved what he could find this morning. We heard on the radio coming home it was likened to a mini tornado. Timmy and I took an early morning walk to sadly discover a very old church down the street from us burned down. The police said a telephone pole with transformer fell on over and just fried it. Of course we lost power and they aren't planning on getting it restored until Tuesday so we decided to come home instead no air conditioning and it's supposed to be close to 100 degrees later today. Timmy was very well behaved and I think he actually enjoyed having all of use to cuddle with in the bathroom, I brought in my cat so that made five of us plus Timmy and Zuzu in the bathroom, what a site. ound: I'm glad that ordeal is over, now I'm sitting home watching more storm clouds come in more storms due in later today. Yikes!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Saw a report on this storm. I can not even imagine.
Glad you are all OK.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that does sound scary Jen. Glad no one was hurt. I hate these sort of storms. Sometimes dogs get through with no lingering issues some can be afraid for the rest of their lives.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

gelbergirl said:


> Saw a report on this storm. I can not even imagine.
> Glad you are all OK.


Thanks! Glad that ordeal is over, phew.



davetgabby said:


> Wow that does sound scary Jen. Glad no one was hurt. I hate these sort of storms. Sometimes dogs get through with no lingering issues some can be afraid for the rest of their lives.


Thanks Dave, I feel very fortunate that Timmy doesn't seem too phased by either thunderstorms or fireworks for that matter. I was sure based on his previous timidness of especially inanimate objects that both of these things might be an issue, go figure. I try my best to lighten up the situation since both dogs and kids are very good at reading stress. My husband was running around signing the Wizard of Oz tornado song during the storm, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That sounds scary. Glad you returned home safe.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like it was terrible down at the shore. Glad you all made it home safely! I need to get my act together and try to plan a playdate soon. I need to see Timmy again!


----------

